# Boredomiser, Derby - June '16



## KM Punk (Aug 10, 2016)

*History*

The culvert was built 130 years ago over Markeaton Brook, a stretch of water which used to run freely through the city centre. It was spanned by St Peter's Bridge - a 400-year-old walkway between St Peter's Street and the Corn Market.

*Explore*

After a day in Nottingham, we decided to pop here before heading back to Leicester. Nice easy, chilled finish to the day. Afterwards we had a leisurely stroll through Derby on a Saturday night, in waders. Got chatting to a couple when getting changed at the car like this was normal practice, they're not normal in Derby.

(1)







(2)






(3)






(4)






(5)






(6)






(7)






(8)






(9)






(10)






(11)






Cheers for Looking
​


----------



## krela (Aug 10, 2016)

Boring, but love that first shot.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 10, 2016)

I liked your first shot, and then your next shots show some very good tunnel constructing.


----------

